# Koronadal City



## Gmacbrew (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi all. I am travelling from the UK, on October 14th to Milan Italy, and then in November I am going to join my Future wife in Koronadal City. Anyone have any advice on if it's safe to do so? I don't mind but just trying to get a heads up as I am going regardless. I can't be without her


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gmacbrew said:


> Hi all. I am travelling from the UK, on October 14th to Milan Italy, and then in November I am going to join my Future wife in Koronadal City. Anyone have any advice on if it's safe to do so? I don't mind but just trying to get a heads up as I am going regardless. I can't be without her


Good Morning And Welcome,

The largest percentage of do not live or travel to Mindanao for security/safety reasons. I can only refer you 
to the US Embassy Travel Warnings for that area. Evidently this Koronadal City is only a 3rd class municipality and as such is lacking in many ways. It is also in the heart of the area where travel warning are issued for. Travel to that area is not restricted-yet, but would suggest you have her meet you elsewhere. Manila, Cebu, Subic Bay maybe. You would likely get in and out safely but if you don't it's too late. Enjoy your visit and use caution there or anywhere in country.


----------



## Gmacbrew (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks, But she lives in koronadal City, and we are meeting up in Milan as she has family there and then flying on to Koronadal...Hmm. I just thing I will stick out like a sore thumb that's my main concern..White guy in a not really touristy spot :/


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gmacbrew said:


> Thanks, But she lives in koronadal City, and we are meeting up in Milan as she has family there and then flying on to Koronadal...Hmm. I just thing I will stick out like a sore thumb that's my main concern..White guy in a not really touristy spot :/


You are exactly right and that happens anywhere in the Philippines. We really seem to stick out. Not a good thing in that area.
I'd give serious reconsideration on going anywhere in that area. There are forum members that live in Mindanao that get by. For myself and many others, life is exciting and or risky enough without putting our heads on the chopping block trusting to luck. Hope you have a safe and fun trip in the Philippines.


----------



## Gmacbrew (Sep 21, 2017)

Jet Lag said:


> You are exactly right and that happens anywhere in the Philippines. We really seem to stick out. Not a good thing in that area.
> I'd give serious reconsideration on going anywhere in that area. There are forum members that live in Mindanao that get by. For myself and many others, life is exciting and or risky enough without putting our heads on the chopping block trusting to luck. Hope you have a safe and fun trip in the Philippines.


Yeah...It's a risky time I know..but her business is there so that's where I have to go I guess..Where are you in ph?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gmacbrew said:


> Yeah...It's a risky time I know..but her business is there so that's where I have to go I guess..Where are you in ph?


Hope it all works out and you'll have some good stories to tell. We live in Central Luzon, about a two hour drive North of Manila and have been here going on 15 years now.


----------



## Gmacbrew (Sep 21, 2017)

Jet Lag said:


> Hope it all works out and you'll have some good stories to tell. We live in Central Luzon, about a two hour drive North of Manila and have been here going on 15 years now.


oh cool, Her parents live near luzon. She is visiting them for a few days before leaving to meet me in Milan..It's a lovely place


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

At least plan to ferry or fly into General Santos City and travel north into Koronadal. Should be less unrest that way as the action has been somewhat to the north of that area. I recently had a Filipina friend & his wife travel to Cotabato City to see some relatives and he did not mention any troubles going or coming back here, but I don't know exactly what part of that area they went to. Good luck & safe travels to you.

Fred


----------



## Gmacbrew (Sep 21, 2017)

Oh that's a good idea..Was planning on coming in from the North, but that makes sense thank you! 
I will keep you all informed


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> At least plan to ferry or fly into General Santos City and travel north into Koronadal. Should be less unrest that way as the action has been somewhat to the north of that area. I recently had a Filipina friend & his wife travel to Cotabato City to see some relatives and he did not mention any troubles going or coming back here, but I don't know exactly what part of that area they went to. Good luck & safe travels to you.
> 
> Fred


Hi Fred,
Sorry to jump on this thread as someone who does not know much about Mindanao, but looking at the map of Mindanao, and with my basic understanding of the situation there, I thought Davao was safer than General Santos.
I'm not trying to go against the advice you gave - I know nothing about the area. But, if you wouldn't mind, can you give some update about the 'action' you are talking about?
Obviously the situation in Mindanao is very volatile; I just want to be up to date with the current situation. Thanks!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just referring to the Maute situation in Marawi City. Also it is a direct run from GSC to Koronadal on the National Highway whereas from Davao the route is longer plus more circuitous to get there. Might make quite a bit of difference on ease of obtaining transportation to and from.

This mornings news had an article, Duterte claims that the situation in Marawi is nearly under control. 

Fred


----------

